# Hello from Central Pa



## outdoorministry (Aug 28, 2013)

I am getting back into archery after yes of being away. I gave up the bow years ago to hunt late season muzzleloader here in Pa. 
In January of 2011 I was paralyzed on the operating table during spinal surgery. Last season was my first back hunting deer with a rifle. The hard part is land the is accessible, and help getting to and fro. I just picked up a Wicked Ridge Invader, and plan on using it this archery season.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

outdoorministry.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Where are you from? I'm also in central PA

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorministry (Aug 28, 2013)

Carnage1990 said:


> Where are you from? I'm also in central PA
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


I am just over the mountain in Mill Hall. :cheers:


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

outdoorministry said:


> I am just over the mountain in Mill Hall. :cheers:


I'm guessing you know Scott weaver? He told me about outdoor ministries! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorministry (Aug 28, 2013)

Carnage1990 said:


> I'm guessing you know Scott weaver? He told me about outdoor ministries!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Yes sir I do, awesome guy!! 
We are trying to get this going at Big Woods, and are currently planning a youth wilderness day. 

If you have any questions and/or are interested in our ministry please PM me your contact info, I would love to share!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

